# EPDM supplier



## John Brown (11 Sep 2020)

Anyone have any suggestions re. good cheap EPDM supplier? Roof will be 4880 x a bit under 4800, so am I right in thinking 5m x 5m will suffice? I'm not quite sure how the edge trim goes on.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Sep 2020)

The main online supplier, Rubber4Roofs, has been getting pretty pricey recently, I've noticed. I can now buy EPDM an awful lot cheaper at my local Builder's Merchant (Ridgeons/ Huws Gray).....like 60% of the price. The plastic edge trim in most instances isn't necessary, and it can sometimes cost more than the rubber itself. You'll need slightly more than 5m for the 4.88m dimension, and don't forget you need enough rubber to do the edge details. Best to add at least 300mm to what you're planning on buying, in my experience..........but again, I don't know how big your edge details are.


----------



## John Brown (11 Sep 2020)

MikeG. said:


> The main online supplier, Rubber4Roofs, has been getting pretty pricey recently, I've noticed. I can now buy EPDM an awful lot cheaper at my local Builder's Merchant (Ridgeons/ Huws Gray).....like 60% of the price. The plastic edge trim in most instances isn't necessary, and it can sometimes cost more than the rubber itself. You'll need slightly more than 5m for the 4.88m dimension, and don't forget you need enough rubber to do the edge details. Best to add at least 300mm to what you're planning on buying, in my experience..........but again, I don't know how big your edge details are.


Nor do I. 
I'll need to get some advice re. edge detail.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (11 Sep 2020)

I haven't compared prices but I last used Rubber Roofing: EPDM Roof Membranes and found price and service very acceptable. I think that there are a lot of youtube videos showing the various edge details which could be handy.


----------



## siggy_7 (15 Sep 2020)

I see you're in Gloucestershire. I would thoroughly recommend paying the guys at The Roof Shop a visit (Staverton, Gloucester) - they couldn't have been more helpful and seemed reasonably priced to me.


----------

